# Suda 51



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2007)

Suda 51 is a game developer who has his own company, Grasshopper.  He is labeled as an eccentric mad-genius, but I call him the next Miyamoto.

Suda 51 has just announced that he has three Wii titles and two DS titles in development.

    Finally, Suda 51 ended by stating that Grasshopper was currently working on three titles for the Nintendo Wii, one of which is the previously announced No More Heroes, published by Marvelous Interactive. The amiable game designer then dimmed the lights and proceeded to show off a stunning trailer for the upcoming assassination-fest. Check out all the murderous action in our media section below.

No More Heroes, by the way, looks positively awesome.

    According to the eccentric game designer, Grasshopper Manufacture will be remaking two games [for the DS] first released ten years ago: The Silver Case and The Silver Case Word 25. These games were Grasshopper's very first titles released, and obviously Suda 51 is very excited to be given the opportunity to revisit them.

Check out a trailer of No More Heroes at the link below, too.

HERE

AMAZING!  I might end up getting it.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like an extremely anime-styled version of Dynasty Warriors... everyone is going crazy about it because there is blood and they're like "HOLY CRAP I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE!!!"  The game looks just plain boring.  Now Bioshock... that looks like a good game... creepy story, even creepier atmosphere, and it looks amazing the way you play it.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 9, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 10, 2007)

If I had a Wii I wouldn't get it either. From the video it looks like it is hack and slash with corny voice overs.

I'm gonna spend my money raising a pinata.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2007)

No More Heroes, IMHO, looks to be like just another hack and slash game where the objectives are kill, kill, kill. Bioshock, as


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 10, 2007)

You guys obviously havent heard of the control scheme, have you?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> You guys obviously havent heard of the control scheme, have you?


 I am SO sick and tired of this control bullcrap. I don't CARE about how the Wii's controls are going to make a game amazing.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

You guys have no FREAKING CLUE as to what you're talking about.

No More Heroes is everything but a hack and slash... please learn to read more info about it. :\


----------



## ƒish (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> You guys have no FREAKING CLUE as to what you're talking about.
> 
> No More Heroes is everything but a hack and slash... please learn to read more info about it. :\


I'm not going to read up on a game that I think will suck.

Maybe it'll take you awhile to learn this bul, but if we don't want to hear about it, maybe you shouldn't post 30 articles about it EVERYWHERE.  Kinda like Fire Emblem... every little video... every time someone important mentions the name. NEW POST NEW POST! we're tired of it.  I'm so happy you finally shut up about that game, but now we're just moving on down the line with an even gayer looking game.

you can worship this man all you want, but don't try to drag us down with you.

_edit:
Sorry for having to be such a douche, but it's true, this is getting so freaking annoying._


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 10, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jees, its not motion control.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 10, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So do we get to click A to watch our guy swing his sword into another guy... watch the same animations over and over again?

fun fun. : D


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

*Jaw drops at fish*

He cracked.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

I find it funny how the first post I make about a completely different game and developer, I get flamed at for "worshiping" a person...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't know what NMH was until a friend of mine showed me the gameplay video yesterday, but I gotta say it looks pretty cool.  It's sad that so many people will disregard a game just because of its art style.  I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it... but I'll be waiting for more info and I'll have to consider, certainly.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 10, 2007)

Found it! Turns out, I was spelling 'Heroes' Heros, so my searches were expluding. D:




> This game controls in a pretty cool way that takes advantage of the Wiimote in an interesting manner. When fighting, you hold the Wiimote facing straight up, facing down, or centered in the middle. This causes Travis to take three different fighting stances. To engage basic attacks with the katana, you press the


----------



## ƒish (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

But Bul, that's the thing. You go crazy over overlooked games, and no matter how much you hate it, most just want to hear about the big name stuff.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> But Bul, that's the thing. You go crazy over overlooked games, and no matter how much you hate it, most just want to hear about the big name stuff.


 So you're saying I should be like everyone else and be like...

"HALO 3, SMASH BROTHERS, MARIO, WOOHOO"

?


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 10, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> But Bul, that's the thing. You go crazy over overlooked games, and no matter how much you hate it, most just want to hear about the big name stuff.


 Its not out yet, so technically it isnt overlooked.

I will degrade meself to using the kitty face. :3
And this is looking to be a game that might pull the Wii out of its blah gaming hole.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

Pretty much.     

I'm not saying overlooked games suck, but really. *Quotes fish without typing anything.*


----------



## ƒish (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to go crazy with it actually...
> 
> 1) This is one game, FE is a series.  I don't just like one FE game, I like the whole franchise... With Suda, I didn't like Contact, so it's not the same here.
> 
> ...


 1. You called him the next Miyamoto... making new posts about everything he says was a definite next step.

2. If he doesn't release a ton of videos then sure, post them... I just don't want to see 6 articles about him on the front page of the lounge every time I go there.


And yes, you can post whatever you want... but if you like keeping viewers then it's suggested you post articles more about what they want to hear than what you want them to hear.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <3's you.

@ Fabio - So you want me to be like every other damn game journalist out there?  Then go read another blog, cause mine will just be a carbon copy.

@ Fish - Yes, I called him the next Miyamoto because that's my actual opinion.  However, I wasn't calling "OMG BEST DEVELOPER EVER".  There's a difference between a huge statement and going crazy.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I may have listened to you if I didn't see this:

Suda 51 Off The HOOK! 	Posted by Bulerias on March 09, 2007 - 09:40 PM - 2 Comments

I'll quote fisheh again: "off the HOOK! what the fuh..."


----------



## Duke (Mar 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> @ Fish - Yes, I called him the next Miyamoto because that's my actual opinion.  However, I wasn't calling "OMG BEST DEVELOPER EVER".  There's a difference between a huge statement and going crazy.


 Suda 51 Off The HOOK!

The HOOK!

The HOOK!

The Hook!!?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

It sounds like you're a nerdy gangster on crack.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> It sounds like your a nerdy gangster on crack.


 It sounds like you need to differentiate between "your" and "you're".

Honestly guys.  If you don't like the game, then say so but don't try to shut me up.  I have every right to say if I like the game or not... Sure, I might be more enthusiastic about some games more than other people, but that's me.  Deal with it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 10, 2007)

Duke said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 10, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, but don't post your opinions in a place where people are supposed to be getting news.

And dude, what town do you live in? I have NEVER heard anyone say 'off the hook' unless they were trying to sound like a ******.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And, pray tell me, why are you telling me how to run a gaming blog?  Do you by any chance run a successful one, too?  Thought not.

What does the heading of the news story have to do with the content, anyway?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 11, 2007)

Bul some people won't like the game. It is not a direct insult to you; and it seems you're taking it as one.

Also, we all know this game will not be the greatest game ever or even in that category.  

Last and probably least... Lets not result to using anything we can to put the other down. I'm not saying be nice, just be creative when you put each other down. Not, "Do you run a successful game blog? I think not!"


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 11, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bul some people won't like the game. It is not a direct insult to you; and it seems you're taking it as one.
> 
> Also, we all know this game will not be the greatest game ever or even in that category.
> 
> Last and probably least... Lets not result to using anything we can to put the other down. I'm not saying be nice, just be creative when you put each other down. Not, "Do you run a successful game blog? I think not!"


 I guess you're right.  But what IS a direct insult to me is when people call me...

1) a ******
2) It sounds like you're a nerdy gangster on crack.

just for liking something that not everyone else does.  I'm not a carbon copy of the average gamer.  I like original games.


----------

